# New tanks in the aquascape



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Hej I wanted to show you our first tanks in the gallery aquascape

*Aquarium : *60x30x36 float
*Filtration* Fluval 104
*Lighting* 3x18w t8 Philips
*Co2:*Bootle 6kg+Easy Carbo
*Substrate*ADA Amazonia
*Decorations:* ADA
*Ferts:* Easy-Life
*Plants:*Anubias,eleocharis parvula,echinodorus tenelus,hygrophilia sp.from manaus,cryptocoryna sp,moss
*Animal:*Microgeophagus ramirezi,Prionobrama filigera,cardina japonica,red cherry










*Aquarium:*120x60x50 OW
*Filtration:*Tetra tec 1200 +Tetra tec 600 (wypełnienie-chemi pur,purigen,bio rio)
*Lighting:* 5x54 t5
*Co2:*Bootle Co2 6kg+easy carbo
*Substrate:*Powers sand+penaki+Ada Amazonia
*Dekorations:*Frodo stone +wood ADA
*Ferts:* Easy-Life+Microbe lift+eca
*Plants:*Didiplis diandra,Rotala arquata,eleocharis parvula,Hygrophilia sp.from manaus,bolbitis ,microzorium sp,cryptocoryna sp,moss,hydrocotyle sp,rotala walichi,hemiantus, Hemianthus micranthemoides blyxa japonica,rotala sp
*Animal:*Iriatherina werneri ,tetra,cardina japonica,Cardina sp,A.macmasteri









*Aquarium:*30x30x30 float
*Filtration:* aquatic nature flow 120
*Lighting:*1x23w tornado
*co2:*Easy-carbo
*Substrate:* Aquatic Nature pro soil
*Dekorations:*Manten stone
*Ferts:*K2So4+microbe lift
*Plants:*didiplis diandra,hydrocotyla sp,moss
*Animal:*Betta splendens










*Aquarium:*32x14x25 float
*Filtrations:*Boyu EF05
*Lighting:*Solar Duo Boy 26w
*Co2:*Zestaw co2 Aquatic Nature (Profesional complete kit)
*Substrate:*ADA AMAZONIA
*Dekorations:*Seyru stone
*Ferts:*Brighty K+Step 1
*Plants:*Eleocharis parvula,glossostigma,moss,hydrocotyle sp
*Animal:*Crystal redy










*Aquarium:*60x30x30 OW
*Filtrations:*Elite Crystal Flo 20
*Lighting:*2x23w tornado
*Co2:*Butla wysokociśnieniowa+easy carbo
*Substrate:* Pro soil Aquatic Nature+piasek kwarcowy
*Dekorations:*wood ada+manten stone
*Ferts:* Seachem
*Plants:*Bolbitis mini,hydrocotyle sp,moss,lileaopsis,Anubias nana,fikus pumila
*Animal:*Rasbora heteromorpha,cardina japonica,red cherry










*Aquarium:*90x45x45 OW
*Filtrations:*Fluval 205
*Lighting:*5x30w Philips 865
*Co2:*Bootle 6kg+Easy carbo
*Substrat:*ADA Amazonia
*Ferts:*easy-Life
*Plants:*Rotala green,ludwigia palustris,didiplis diandra,rotala arquata,riccia,glossostigma,rotala sp,umbrosum,bacopa,hydrocotyla sp
*Animal:*Hyphessobrycon Amandae


----------



## Spunjin (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are all very nice. Very clean and not a speck of problem algae. What grade are your CRS?


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice  Is this for a fish shop or are you running an exhibit?

It looks nice when you keep your tanks filled till the top. Do you have any problem with the fish jumping out?

I especially like the last scape.


----------



## theaquarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed, really nice. Keep it up


----------



## CrimsonBlush (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful job! I'm jealous


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

i wish this was in my living room


----------



## cynorita (Jun 12, 2004)

Extremely nice upkeep they all look amazing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful scapes!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice lamps! could you explain futher on what kind oare they?


----------

